
Did anyone actually get any good deals from Amazon Prime Day? - Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
After weeks of hyping today as &quot;bigger than black Friday&quot;, Amazon seems to have dropped the ball in a major way. Where are the deals on items you actually want to purchase? Did anyone find anything good?
======
danso
What do people think about the 35% off of Crucial SSDs?
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KFAGCUM](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KFAGCUM)

I haven't really shopped for SSDs before but I need to upgrade my 4 year old
MBP. It looks to be about $20 cheaper than what's on Newegg:

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148946)

~~~
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
I saw that deal, but I'm wary of buying crucial ssds as every single one I've
bought has failed on me within 18 months. As far as SSDs go, I thought the
advice was to stick with Intel: is this still true?

~~~
codeonfire
I stopped using crucial SSD's after I had several with the 5200 hour firmware
bug. Perhaps you were experiencing the same issue? I was able to upgrade the
firmware but now go with Intel SSDs.

------
medmunds
The "lightning deals" seem to be either uninteresting, or already 100%
claimed. (Though the day's not over, and they do seem to be adding new items
periodically.) Has anyone built an app to watch upcoming lightning deals and
snap them up at superhuman speed?

BTW, there's also a section of 30%-off items—mostly clothes and luggage—that
doesn't seem to have the "lightning" quantity limits.
[http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=pin15_us_gw_d_p3_ld_softlines?_e...](http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=pin15_us_gw_d_p3_ld_softlines?_encoding=UTF8&node=9538491011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-
pinata-3&pf_rd_r=17Y4PZGG6Q5D5EJ5DR69&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2135568282&pf_rd_i=desktop)

------
shepardrtc
Amazon hasn't dropped the ball at all. In fact, this has been a huge success
for them. This was entirely a marketing ploy, and now everyone is talking
about it.

~~~
Psyonic
I disagree. They lost a lot of credibility here.

------
monroepe
I haven't found anything I wanted. I mean there are great deals, but nothing I
am interested in. To be fair I am only really interested in buying cheap
books.

~~~
a3n
Try abebooks.com. I've bought quite a lot of cheap books there, both text
books (often of the "don't sell anywhere but India" variety), and used fiction
that I can't find anywhere.

They're now an Amazon property, but they're still cheap and convenient.

~~~
monroepe
Sweet thanks for the heads up. I love buying books. I also love reading, so
they don't go to waste.

------
jordsmi
I got some protein powder. Wasn't any cheaper but they gave out a $25 gift
card

~~~
onedev
Congrats on the gains!

------
taurath
I didn't see anything that I don't see on woot or other deal sites on a daily
basis. When I last looked one of the "front page" items on the lightning deals
was a lanyard, which I think says a lot.

------
mcintyre1994
I sent my mum some more of the pimms I bought for full price a few weeks ago
for her birthday. I was quite disappointed by the sale..

I probably would have grabbed a paperwhite if they'd reduced it with the cheap
kindle.

------
georgerobinson
I picked up a pair of Bose SoundTrue On Ear headphones. I'd been stalking them
for a while but they've been priced at £129.95 for months. I ordered them
yesterday for little over £70. Very happy!

------
mataug
Haha, Amazon is trying its hand at what flipkart does often in India.

------
tmaly
I picked up a kindle fire hd 7" tablet for my daughter. I let her have a
little time watching learning videos on youtube but using a macbook pro for it
is overkill

------
stray
Tupperware?

~~~
lightlyused
LoL, that was my thought too.

------
w0uld
I picked up a Fire TV Stick at $24 USD. I considered it a good deal. But the
good deals seem to be selling out in a matter of minutes.

------
gadders
I had a look and it looked pretty rubbish on the UK site. Nothing I really
wanted, even on the hot deals that quickly sold out.

------
gaspoweredcat
not a thing, i missed out on the one g watch urbane they had in and then found
it cheaper elsewhere anyway other than that there werent that many great deals
to be had

------
kendallpark
Mid-tier gaming headset, 60% off.

Yeah, they really dropped the ball on this.

